
DevOps Transformation Using Theory of Constraints - kesor
https://blog.devopspro.co.uk/devops-transformation-using-theory-of-constraints-cf1477f9bd1a
======
sfsalsaman
There is a definition of device I read somewhere a while ago. "Devops is
developers performing ops using automation". So, the real question is whether
or not an organization possesses the capacity to reliably build, test, deploy,
and monitor their infrastructure.

There does need to be a team that is responsible for the production
environment but they should be using automated tools built by folks who
understand both the technologies in use as well as the key performance
indicators of the business (as measured by the monitoring system).

~~~
kesor
People who have experience in using the proper tools, and driving the
automation forward are essential.

At the same time management needs to get out of their way - and it often
doesn't happen, at least that is what I tried to convey in the article.

It is not just about having the better mechanic or better wheels on your car,
or better roads - you not just need to pick the right road and drive in the
right direction but also remove the impediments along the way.

